# Here comes Nilla!



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

After 2 days with us, I finally got the chance to take some pics of Nilla (Vanilla). It has been 2 long nights , with me waking up several times at night to feed her and go pee. She also wants to play before going back to sleep, so we are playing at 3am and 6am in the morning. 

Hershey is slowly warming up to her and the vet has given her a clean bill of health. Yey! It's funny how Heshey looks like a giant next to her.

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is precious!!!
Haha! Hershey looks like a giant and she is a little girl! Glad things are going well. 
More pics when you can!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww what fun. A new pup! She is so cute.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Karen! I just noticed, Nilla looks like Hope and Hershey looks like Eden. Now I just need a Ruby! LOL!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

pam6400 said:


> Awwww what fun. A new pup! She is so cute.


Thanks Pam! I hope they'll be best friends like your Frankie and and Benny! Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG! Those are sweetest pictures ever..especially the last two. She is totally adorable.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww what a cutie!!! It's funny how baby chihuahuas can make other chihuahuas look like giants lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

hershey109 said:


> Thanks Karen! I just noticed, Nilla looks like Hope and Hershey looks like Eden. Now I just need a Ruby! LOL!


That is too funny because I had originally typed that and then took it out because I thought you'd think I was odd! 
I said, now you just need a red and we will have mirror broods!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a little sweetie! I'm sure your girls will be best friends in no time


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

they look so sweet together :love7:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So cute! I love that you named her Nilla


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my GOSH. She is a stupid amount of cute. Wow. I love Hershey's sweater by the way!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww She is just too cute.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww what cuties!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ice ice baby! Vanilla :foxes_207:
Ice ice baby! Vanilla... 

...sorry Vanilla put me in the mood to rap old school style,LOL. :lol:

Vanilla & Hersheys are sweeter than vanilla and hersheys!!! Does that make sense? lol ...ok ok, I'm losing it, I'm off to bed!

Happy New Year!!! Best wishes to you and your gorgeous pups!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nilla is just darling and you know that I have always adored Hersey! Glad that you are having better luck than I. Congrats on your growing family and Happy New Year!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi your little nilla has taken my heart look how cute


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg she is just too adorable!!!! sleepin pups are the cutest ever!  happy new years to u too!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

She is so precious sleeping. Makes me really want to get Timmy a playmate when I am at wotk so he isn't alone. She really is a very beautiful little girl.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments! Love reading nice things about my babies! Am one proud mom! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> I love Hershey's sweater by the way!


Thanks to Walmart! 



~LS~ said:


> Ice ice baby! Vanilla :foxes_207:
> Ice ice baby! Vanilla...
> 
> ...sorry Vanilla put me in the mood to rap old school style,LOL. :lol:
> ...


You always crack me up, LOL! 



Timmysmom said:


> She is so precious sleeping. Makes me really want to get Timmy a playmate when I am at wotk so he isn't alone. She really is a very beautiful little girl.


It's the same reason why I got Nilla. I go to work Mon-Fri and Hershey's alone for about 10 hours. Although I know she's asleep majority of the time, a companion might work out better. But it might take a while before they become best buddies.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I TOTALLY MISSED THIS! I didn't know you were getting a new baby! YAY! OMG! YAY! This is so awesome! I'm so excited for you (and jealous too!). Hershey now has a sibling!!!!!    SO FUN!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> I TOTALLY MISSED THIS! I didn't know you were getting a new baby! YAY! OMG! YAY! This is so awesome! I'm so excited for you (and jealous too!). Hershey now has a sibling!!!!!    SO FUN!


Thanks Rachel! Maybe Roxy should get a sibling too!!! Having a new pup is so much fun (minus the sleepless nights  ) Love the smell of puppy breath!


----------



## Bean's Mum (Dec 11, 2011)

Nilla is gorgeous, what cuties!! Love their sweaters.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bean's Mum said:


> Nilla is gorgeous, what cuties!! Love their sweaters.


Thanks! Nilla's sweater is a sock  It was fun and easy to do! Here is the link


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is precious.


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

awww i love the pic of nilla when she was a baby alseep with the pink blankie


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

vera94 said:


> awww i love the pic of nilla when she was a baby alseep with the pink blankie


Thank you! My little nilla is now all grown up!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

i see her in your siggy, she is still cute as a button


----------

